# One thing that's a fact!



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)

Truer words have never been spoken!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok,
My boat is hard to pole. As a matter of fact it may be the hardest flats boat to pole. Lets see you beat that


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

You're right. So many youtube experts or those watch it on youtube...










and then become internet experts...

















But can't get it done out there on their own without someone literally handing it to them. And even then, they've now become experts on the subject(s).










And where there are ones who have put in their dues and have real experience to share, get lost in the clutter of "internet expert" noise.










That is the unfortunate reality of it all.

On that note...


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

What's up with the cats?


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

TimR said:


> What's up with the cats?


Good shark bait!!!
On a side note, I do believe I’m going insane.Being a business owner has its ups and downs.... I’ve worked the past 37 days straight.... I hear the sirens calling my name


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Twitter never caught a single fish.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Rick hambric said:


> Good shark bait!!!
> On a side note, I do believe I’m going insane.Being a business owner has its ups and downs.... I’ve worked the past 37 days straight.... I hear the sirens calling my name


It’ll all be worth it in the long run. If it makes you feel any better I’m going to lose half of September, October and probably some of November to turnarounds at my plant.....


----------



## David Fulton (Dec 19, 2017)

MatthewAbbott said:


> It’ll all be worth it in the long run. If it makes you feel any better I’m going to lose half of September, October and probably some of November to turnarounds at my plant.....


And, while I was on vacation last week, I got to fish twice. Those were the 1st and 2nd times I've fished in 2018. You can get through it!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

David Fulton said:


> And, while I was on vacation last week, I got to fish twice. Those were the 1st and 2nd times I've fished in 2018. You can get through it!


Dammit boy.


----------



## dux20 (Mar 18, 2018)

TimR said:


> What's up with the cats?


#catfishing


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I think cats are funny. 

When I was a kid, we use to tank the John Deere riding lawn mower across the lawn, take a Zebco 202 and tie the line to a rubber worm. Then drive around like I was in a tournament bass boat, find where the cats were hanging out and toss that worm over near them. The trick was to get them interested enough to stalk the worm and then pounce on it as you were trying to work it across the lawn. It was good fun. Made me a better bass and snook fisherman too!


----------



## Camren (Aug 1, 2016)

After viewing this thread I now feel like I have the credentials to be an internet cat expert


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Could not resist!


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

I am just glad to hear you are not a cat hoarder!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Guys, no worries, I *only* have one. He's an outdoors cat and a true hunter. He hunts every night. I'm amazed at what he brings back to the house. He'll travel a long ways to find big rats too and brought one back to the house just yesterday. Believe me, there is no vermin or animal on this property here that he doesn't allow. Lol

What I like most about him is he oversees how I'm cleaning fish to make sure I'm doing it right and then takes care of the scrapes from my fish cleaning station. 

Don't wonder about me, I'm still a dog person, but "in-between dogs." Lol Maybe the next one will be a bird dog. But the cat will have to approve first! This is his kingdom and we are merely his subjects! 

Here's Podo giving out Halloween candy to the kids on his favorite evening of the year! And he doesn't do internet. Lol


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Backwater said:


> Guys, no worries, I *only* have one. He's an outdoors cat and a true hunter. He hunts every night. I'm amazed at what he brings back to the house. He'll travel a long ways to find big rats too and brought one back to the house just yesterday. Believe me, there is no vermin or animal on this property here that he doesn't allow. Lol
> 
> What I like most about him is he oversees how I'm cleaning fish to make sure I'm doing it right and then takes care of the scrapes from my fish cleaning station.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. Podo? As in Kodo and Podo from The Beastmaster?

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Beastmaster


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backwater said:


> I think cats are funny.
> 
> When I was a kid, we use to tank the John Deere riding lawn mower across the lawn, take a Zebco 202 and tie the line to a rubber worm. Then drive around like I was in a tournament bass boat, find where the cats were hanging out and toss that worm over near them. The trick was to get them interested enough to stalk the worm and then pounce on it as you were trying to work it across the lawn. It was good fun. Made me a better bass and snook fisherman too!
> 
> View attachment 36740


I'd get a cat if it could catch squirrels. My bird dog can't catch them but she could probably catch a cat..so bad idea


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

WTH happened to this thread? LOL


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

I like the action you're getting with the squirrel in the video, looks very natural. I didn't see a string, are you using a fluorocarbon leader? The cat totally thinks that squirrel is real!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I have to


permitchaser said:


> I'd get a cat if it could catch squirrels. My bird dog can't catch them but she could probably catch a cat..so bad idea


 I have to get on Podo for killing squirrels. I actually like the squirrels around the house.

Dogs also steer clear of him.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backwater said:


> I have to
> I have to get on Podo for killing squirrels. I actually like the squirrels around the house.
> 
> Dogs also steer clear of him.


let my bird dog out this afternoon she chased a squirrel that went up a tree then it came down she went after it then it went up another tree i threw the pellet gun up fired at the tree and dam the squirrel fell out. My dog retrieved the squirrel. Dam squirrels


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

TREE RATS SUCK!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2018)

ifsteve said:


> TREE RATS SUCK!!!


But they taste great!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Guys, no worries, I *only* have one. He's an outdoors cat and a true hunter. He hunts every night. I'm amazed at what he brings back to the house. He'll travel a long ways to find big rats too and brought one back to the house just yesterday. Believe me, there is no vermin or animal on this property here that he doesn't allow. Lol
> 
> What I like most about him is he oversees how I'm cleaning fish to make sure I'm doing it right and then takes care of the scrapes from my fish cleaning station.
> 
> ...


Looks like a Bombay. They own the Night.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> TREE RATS SUCK!!!


I have 8 fig trees and the tree rats like to bite the fig then leave. They only get to that once if I have my pellet gun


----------



## David Fulton (Dec 19, 2017)

Hmmm ... "bite the fig" ... sounds like a euphemism to me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2018)

Fig marinated tree rat!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Boatbrains said:


> Fig marinated tree rat!


yummy oh I'm a vegetarian but I do like fig preserves


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

Haven't wet a line myself since early February, and won't till mid september I bet. 
Taking the time to reload fly boxes for wintertime redfish.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2018)

bugslinger said:


> Haven't wet a line myself since early February, and won't till mid september I bet.
> Taking the time to reload fly boxes for wintertime redfish.


Haven’t got out much myself, but plan on “stretching my Johnsen” soon! Have 1 more customer boat in line then it’s my turn! This will be my fishing boat while I work on the plugs for the $$&@&@#%{#} *+ that I would like to release sometime in 2020!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I dont know where this thread is going but.
i have the worst driveway to back a boat in. Its long and curves, then at the end where i park the boat, it turns sharp and if I don't get it going just right I have to start over. By then I'm off the driveway and my rear wheel gets stuck
so I'm going to extend the drive so I dont go off
then I'm going to fish more


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2018)

I think it’s goin somewhere, but where I’m not sure... I think we are all trying to say to hell with it all let’s go fishen!


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

ifsteve said:


> TREE RATS SUCK!!!


Squirrel Cop, from This American Life:

https://www.thisamericanlife.org/510/fiasco/act-three-0

"Mark, we can handle this..."


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

bugslinger said:


> Haven't wet a line myself since early February, and won't till mid september I bet.
> Taking the time to reload fly boxes for wintertime redfish.


Go take the time even if it's just 30 mins, rescue yourself from what you are stuck doing and go wet a line. Cause in the end, we have less time than we were hoping for. 








Steve, I think we are done here!

I'm going to go find some clean water and see if there are fish in it!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Megalops said:


> Hmmm. Podo? As in Kodo and Podo from The Beastmaster?
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Beastmaster


Yep!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I’ve been fishing a lot more than I used too. Feels good especially when time on the water pays off and your catching fish. There is no substitute for time on the water.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Yeah, days like these...


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2018)

m32825 said:


> Yeah, days like these...
> 
> View attachment 37070


Not nearly enough of those days lately!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> yummy oh I'm a vegetarian but I do like fig preserves


saved these from squirrels and deer. My Italian Ever Bering tree. A tribute to my Sicilian Heritage


----------

